# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Myelodysplastisch syndroom JACK 2

## corina49

Hallo

ik heb al enige tijd Myelodysplastisch syndroom Jack 2 is er iemand die daar ervaring mee heeft. en of er ook een behandeling ervoor is, ik heb erg last van de Milt.. hij is ook vergroot, druk me op de darm en maag en komt 3 centimeter onder de rib vandaan, neem daarvoor ook iets om de ontlasting dun te houden.
ik hoop dat ik reactie krijgt.

Groetjes Corry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Corry,
Jammer dat je hier nog geen reacties hebt gekregen.

Ik heb even verder gekeken en vond wel wat ervaringen op andere sites:
* http://www.medischforum.nl/onderwerp/1179
* http://www.michellekuiper.nl/ ervaring van een klein meisje
* http://www.leukemie.nfk.nl/over_leuk...nlotgenotenmds oproep van andere lotgenoten om contact te hebben

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en positiviteit!

----------

